# Berkley Gulp Alive



## FishingBuds (Mar 28, 2009)

Has anyone try this? It isn't cheap :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, just looked at them after you posted the topic, and a 16oz container is $19.99, and a 32oz container is.......................$39.99! :shock: . I don't think I'll be using them.


TackleDirect link: https://www.tackledirect.com/berkley-gulp-alive-minnow-shad.html


----------



## redbug (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome bait i used them on lake Ontario drop shot-ting for smallies 
the price sees high but you get around 40 baits for $20. so its not as bad as you think


Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Mar 28, 2009)

They came out with alive power worms recently, or im just now seeing them, and I might give them a try. I just dont know if there will be a big difference between them and the regular power worms, and I already have a few 100' bags of my color so it might be awhile before I get around to trying it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 28, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> Has anyone try this? It isn't cheap :shock:



Use the Force - or at least the search


Not that long ago #-o 

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5507&hilit=gulp


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 28, 2009)

They work magic, but like any other bait only sometimes. I make the wife use them, so that its easier on me when fishing, and she catches some descent bass on the alive minnows. Unfortunately, the price is ridicolous just like the price of every other thing lately.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 28, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone try this? It isn't cheap :shock:
> ...



That was SOOooo last year :roll:


----------



## Mattman (Mar 30, 2009)

Great stuff. But...as mentioned above...at times the fish can be "off" that as well. Like any bait.

I've completely outfished my boat partner at times with Alive versus his live bait. But, not every time.

And...against live bait...no livewell to run, can catch mutiple fish on a single bait...


----------



## shizzy77 (Mar 30, 2009)

I tried a bunch of the waxies over the winter. Im not sure if it fishes better or worse, but I do like not having to worry about keeping or finding live bait since I tend to decide to go fishing at the spur of the moment and the closest bait shop isnt open at 4AM on a wednesday morning. 

Last season I typically kept a small tupperware of corn in the fridge. grab and go and the sunnies went crazy for it. I now have a jar of Alive corn (not sure how that really works...) that can sit all summer and not go moldy. 

Ill keep buying the stuff based on the easyness of having good bait on hand.


----------



## Fish Monger (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm hearing good reports on the smelt minnows. I've just picked some up and will be giving them a shot this season.


----------



## shootisttx (Apr 13, 2009)

All I know is that the salt-water version is a go-to bait on the Texas coast. I have tried the maggots and worms for bream and have not had much luck with them over nightcrawlers and other natural baits.


----------

